
Ask HN: Just got sued by patent troll – what should I do? - angkec
Hi fellow hackers, I could use some help here. We developed an simple location sharing app 3~4 years ago, and got sued yesterday along with Apple, Google, Verizon, Sprint, T-mobile[1], Glympse[2] by some company called Remote Locator Systems LLC in Texas. They claim that we infringed their patent called &quot;Method  and  Apparatus  for  Locating  Personnel  and  Objects  in  Response to  Telephone Inquiries&quot;. Any one know what we should do about it?<p>[1] Apple being sued: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.macrumors.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;28&#x2F;apple-number-one-target-for-patent-trolls-with-171-cases-in-five-years&#x2F;, last paragraph.
For everyone being sued, just search for the patent name &quot;Method  and  Apparatus  for  Locating  Personnel  and  Objects  in  Response to  Telephone Inquiries&quot; and look at the top 10 results from Google.<p>[2] Us getting sued along with Glympse and 5 other companies: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;9alxrfqg8iwcnpa&#x2F;aries%20app.pdf
======
billybob255
Talk to a lawyer

Here's an article from Monday with some advice.

[http://www.fastcolabs.com/3016290/how-startups-should-
handle...](http://www.fastcolabs.com/3016290/how-startups-should-handle-
patent-infringement-lawsuits)

~~~
adestefan
This is the only answer that is needed for this question. Everything else are
people playing arm chair lawyer.

~~~
Miyamoto
> _Everything else are people playing arm chair lawyer._

Preemptive rudeness. Classy.

~~~
kjs3
The ignorant often confuse direct honesty and factual statements with
rudeness, often to their detriment.

------
FurrBall
Patent law needs to be overhauled. It's getting ridiculous. If you are
successful you WILL be sued by a troll for infringing their "breathing air"
patent.

I don't have advice, only sympathy.

~~~
angkec
Thanks. Funny that we are not even remotely successful with the said app.
Monthly sales of $150 range and it is strictly a hobby app since maintenance
costs around $10/mo.

~~~
salahxanadu
Sell it to them for a million dollars then.

~~~
angkec
Is this remotely possible? Just interested.

------
purplelobster
Just as a curiosity, do these patent trolls mainly target US companies? What
is the environment like for patents and trolls in the EU for instance?

------
epeus
This EFF site is a good resource:
[https://trollingeffects.org/](https://trollingeffects.org/)

------
kjs3
Might want to send your story to Ken White, et. al., at
[http://www.popehat.com](http://www.popehat.com). If they get sufficiently
interested/outraged, they can help set you find an appropriate lawyer in your
area and can publicize your case. I'd also contact www.chillingeffects.org.

~~~
angkec
Thanks buddy! Will give them a try.

